# Peja Stojakovic mulling whether to leave Europe for Kings job



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Sacramento Kings have offered a full-time ‎position in their front office to former All-Star sharpshooter Peja Stojakovic, according to league sources.
> 
> Sources said new Kings vice president of basketball operations Vlade Divac has asked his former NBA and international teammate Stojakovic to leave Europe and move back to the United States to assist him in a player personnel role.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...er-peja-stojakovic-full-front-office-position


----------

